#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Growing Jalapenos & Habs in Northern Thailand

## senoremac

First time chili grower,

I planted several varieties of chilies during SongKran and nearly all have sprouted in large pots filled with generic Thai compost. They look healthy so far and they're large enough to transplant. I keep them out of the rain and they are getting about 3-5 hours of sunlight a day. Any tips on when to add magnesium and calcium or any other supplement to the soil and how to keep them alive through the rainy season?

Thanks

----------


## Gipsy

Most chili plants will survive during rainy season (provided the drainage is good) but you will lose many fruits to 'softening' up, then rotting away. All sorts of little creatures will attack the peppers and damage the outer skin if not more. Slugs and snails will want their share too.

If you have some very fine mesh netting (like the one used for mosquito nets for beds) you can make some protection sacks and cover the plants, tighten 'm up around the base and check regularly if there's enough ventilation and/or fruit developing. Just be quicker than these little vermins!

There are at least 2 other threads about the spicy stuff that I know of....

https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...ml#post1525190

and https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...ml#post1250425 (Aji Umba. Or how to spice up your life. Twice!)

----------


## Hareeba

> First time chili grower,
> 
> I planted several varieties of chilies during SongKran and nearly all have sprouted in large pots filled with generic Thai compost. They look healthy so far and they're large enough to transplant. I keep them out of the rain and they are getting about 3-5 hours of sunlight a day. Any tips on when to add magnesium and calcium or any other supplement to the soil and how to keep them alive through the rainy season?
> 
> Thanks


 
Chillis love water. Don't keep them out of the rain, just make sure they have proper drainage. You can add banana skins, eggs shells and other vege waste to the soil for fertilizer.

----------


## Hareeba

> Most chili plants will survive during rainy season (provided the drainage is good) but you will lose many fruits to 'softening' up, then rotting away. All sorts of little creatures will attack the peppers and damage the outer skin if not more. Slugs and snails will want their share too.
> 
> If you have some very fine mesh netting (like the one used for mosquito nets for beds) you can make some protection sacks and cover the plants, tighten 'm up around the base and check regularly if there's enough ventilation and/or fruit developing. Just be quicker than these little vermins!
> 
> There are at least 2 other threads about the spicy stuff that I know of....
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...ml#post1525190
> 
> and https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...ml#post1250425 (Aji Umba. Or how to spice up your life. Twice!)


 
Umm wrong, bugs don't like chillies. I've been growing chillies for years and you don't have to worry about anything except make sure they get plenty of water. Chilli plants will bear chillies year after year too so you don't need to rubbish them and start again like some plants that die off. My fav kind are these purple ones. They start out green then turn yellow then red and finally purple. Very strong plants that have been bearing lots of chillies for about 6 years now.

----------


## Hareeba

What is a HAB? Google says it's a ice hockey team

----------


## afghanpicker

I have just started about ten varieties myself and got about 15 plants sprouting i am going to do in small hills in garden to help with drainage.

----------


## Makmak456

habenyero, spelling is wrong ...it is a very hot pepper

----------


## aging one

> Umm wrong, bugs don't like chillies. I've been growing chillies for years and you don't have to worry about anything except make sure they get plenty of water. Chilli plants will bear chillies year after year too so you don't need to rubbish them and start again like some plants that die off. My fav kind are these purple ones. They start out green then turn yellow then red and finally purple. Very strong plants that have been bearing lots of chillies for about 6 years now. Hareeba is offline Add to Hareeba's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiTweet this Post!


Are you growing Mexican Habanero and Jalapeno chillies in Thailand? If you are you are more successful than most. My friend Grower was the OP of one of those threads. A good year and then declining results since. See how you can get them to bud.

----------


## afghanpicker

I have heard you have to stress them to get good peppers when fruiting

----------


## sranchito

The drier the ground, the hotter the pepper.  Within reason, of course.  You don't want to kill them.

----------


## Hareeba

> The drier the ground, the hotter the pepper. Within reason, of course. You don't want to kill them.


 
Do u really want to burn your tongue and arse that much?

----------


## Hareeba

> Originally Posted by Hareeba
> 
> Umm wrong, bugs don't like chillies. I've been growing chillies for years and you don't have to worry about anything except make sure they get plenty of water. Chilli plants will bear chillies year after year too so you don't need to rubbish them and start again like some plants that die off. My fav kind are these purple ones. They start out green then turn yellow then red and finally purple. Very strong plants that have been bearing lots of chillies for about 6 years now. Hareeba is offline Add to Hareeba's Reputation Report Post      Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiTweet this Post!
> 
> 
> Are you growing Mexican Habanero and Jalapeno chillies in Thailand? If you are you are more successful than most. My friend Grower was the OP of one of those threads. A good year and then declining results since. See how you can get them to bud.


 
Never tried Habs but I've got Jalapenos and a range of other chillies and they are easy to grow. As long as the soil is good and they get enough rain and sun they should be fine.


I've found it much harder to grow coriander - it dies to easily. Tried to give it plenty of water and it rotted, tried to give it a little bit of water and it died. Don't know know the fuck people grow this LT

----------


## senoremac

Thanks for all the helpful replies. I've transferred all my plants to large pots with fresh hi grade black loam. Drainage isn't a problem, but placement is befuddling because I'm unsure about how much sun to give these young ones. I've moved them to the east to receive 3 hours of morning sun (8am-11am) which they are tolerating thus far. When should I expose them to more intense midday sunlight? These chili seeds were harvested  from a garden in North Carolina which has a similar summer climate as Thailand, but not the intensity of an afternoon Thai sun.

----------


## Hareeba

Sun dries out the soil so it depends how much water they get. My chillies get 3/4 sun as they are partially blocked by a fence and that amount seems to be good. With young plants of any kind you might want to just give them half sun for the first 3 months. Chillies work well in large pots as well as garden beds. The varieties I've grown are very resilient and hard to kill off. If it doesn't rain for a week make sure you water them twice a week. Another thing which helps the soil hold water is sugarcane mulch or similar. Place it around the plants on top of the soil.

----------


## sranchito

> Originally Posted by sranchito
> 
> 
> The drier the ground, the hotter the pepper. Within reason, of course. You don't want to kill them.
> 
> 
>  
> Do u really want to burn your tongue and arse that much?


Habaneros are really hot.  Good for making Salsa picante though. Jalapenos aren't much hotter than a banana pepper to me.  Generally speaking, I eat more prik phet than a lot of Thais.  Heats up the mouth but, never the behind.  Seems I have the gut of a seagull.

----------


## yortyiam

An interesting little thread to stumble upon  :Smile: . I put some chili seeds in a small plastic box, just to see if they would grow. 2 weeks in now, their doing great by the looks of it. I'm not " green fingered" so, I'll have to guess when to plant them singularly. If I need guidance, I know where to come!

----------


## Kikoman

I have over 100 seedlings of Cayenne and Serrano peppers, Have (26) Jalapeno peppers about 3" high and have some sweet Banana and Pasilla Bajo seeds germinating. I am in the process of re-potting my Jalapenos with a better soil mix, worm casing, crushed egg shells, sand, wood ash and some clay added to the Thai compost. I also have placed a wick in each re-potted plant to aid in the water flow out of the pot.

I make sure they get a lot of sun exposure and water well, the types of peppers I planted, I had no control over as they were mailed to me from back home.

They are looking very good and strong, hopefully they will remain that way until the harvest. We do have some well established Thai birds eye chile plants, that have given us all the hot peppers we need.

First time I have planted them, must be beginners luck.

Cheers: :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Have you had any flower and produce? That is the key.  But best of luck.

----------


## gilbreth

Is anyone still growing Jalapenos in Thailand?  I want to try, need a bit of advice & guidance...thank you.

----------


## gilbreth

Hi, are you still planting peppers?  

Thank you, 

Gil

----------


## Topper

Hi Gill,

You grow them, I'll buy them.

----------


## happynz

try malaysian _goronong_ chili.



you can buy at  https://thehippyseedcompany.com/product/goronong/

----------


## runker

a little epsom salt will also provide the magnesium they need.   I'll sprinkle a tablespoon when I transplant to the garden.

----------


## Humbert

Where can one order seeds online for Jalapenos and other varieties of peppers?

----------


## fishlocker

I recall a formula, N,P,K. As for ordering seeds on line I haven't a clue.  Once the folks in Laos tried to mail us a package.  Though it was not contraband it never made it to us without a federal investigation. Some kind of beatle nut. I was like WTF were you thinking letting your friend mail stuff here for her. Could have been much much worse. Or as an old Tennant of mine would have said, "could have been worser."

----------


## bsnub

> Where can one order seeds online for Jalapenos and other varieties of peppers?


https://pepperjoe.com/

----------


## Humbert

Thanks Snubbie

----------


## emanphoto

Buy local!  :Wink:  That said, I have no experience with any of these companies but paying 295B plus shipping from the US for 10 seeds is against my religion.  :Smile:  

Pepper/Chili | LION SEEDS CO., LTD.
??????????? ????? - Red Jamaican Scotch Bonnet Pepper - ???? ???? ??????????? - PP Seeds : Inspired by LnwShop.com
????????? ????? - Red Bhut Jolokia Pepper - ???? ???? ??????????? - PP Seeds : Inspired by LnwShop.com
https://www.banggood.com/200Pcs-Indi...r_warehouse=CN
????????????????????? - ????????? ??????????????????????????? : Inspired by LnwShop.com
???? Bhut Jolokia / 20 ???? (BG021) - P2S - Premium Seed Shop : Inspired by LnwShop.com

----------


## Maanaam

A few weeks ago I stopped in Rataphum at a small roadside mom & pop shop. In her garden she had a plant of what I've always called birdseye chillis. Red, the size of a large pea and extremely hot. Makes the standard Thai chili seem tame. Did some googling and they might be chiltepin peppers, rated at 275000 scoville, or another source said birdseye, rated up to 350000 on the scoville scale.
The ones here look to have a slightly chunkier stem than the ones I'm talking about.
http://www.worldofchillies.com/chill...illiseeds.html
Anyway, the old lady gave me one and I split it open (tasted it and yes, by golly it stings!), dried it out and planted the seeds about 10 days ago. I've now got a dozen or so seedlings which I'll nurture and plant out.

Anyone want seeds, in a few months I should have a crop, and you'll be welcome to them. Easy to post.

----------


## Cujo

OP got pics?

----------


## bsnub

> OP got pics?


I would doubt it since he has not been on since 2013. Are you drunk?

----------

